# Night on bald Mountain with VIs



## Fastel (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi everyone.
Some months ago I asked for feedback for my "Mussorgski piece".

Now as I have bought the Special Edition 2+ for Vienna Instruments - I improved my Version. And here it is. My aim was to get as close as I can to a "realistic" performance. Still a hell of detail work...

Would be verry nice to get some feedback about everything you guess. Please note - its verry dynamic - no compression at all. Headphones recommended


----------



## Fastel (Dec 15, 2017)

Hmm not just one reply / opinion / whipping?


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2017)

Fastel said:


> My aim was to get as close as I can to a "realistic" performance.



Your rendition sounds highly convincing to my ears, you have surely gotten very close to your desired target. In your estimation, how many hours have you spent on this piece to achieve this result? Great work.


----------



## JBacal (Dec 15, 2017)

Very well done!


----------



## Krakatau (Dec 16, 2017)

impressive dynamic all over the track, i love the rendering of these variations between the tormented beggining and the peaceful ending part, the tempo changes, etc...the only little downside perhaps concerns the realism of some solo instruments, ...but as far as i can judge that's not a big deal !


----------



## JPQ (Dec 16, 2017)

You get VSL sounds much more massive than i ever imagined.


----------



## Kony (Dec 16, 2017)

This is very nice, and an excellent VI rendition. However, I didn't like the strings sounds though, and the runs had a machine-gun effect for my ears. Would be interesting to hear this done with LASS


----------



## Rob (Dec 17, 2017)

Fastel said:


> Hi everyone.
> Some months ago I asked for feedback for my "Mussorgski piece".
> 
> Now as I have bought the Special Edition 2+ for Vienna Instruments - I improved my Version. And here it is. My aim was to get as close as I can to a "realistic" performance. Still a hell of detail work...
> ...



great job!


----------



## Fastel (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi there!
Than you... perhaps they accept it as a demo on VSL?


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Dec 20, 2017)

Sounds wonderful to me! Very convincing. You have good ears. I am very impressed. It would be even better with the full libraries.

I assume you are using the "Orchestral Strings" correct? How did you handle spatialization? Did you use MIRx or MIR Pro? Venue?


----------



## Fastel (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey @Paul T McGraw 
I spent so many aeons on that - and I allways had a feeling that it is a waste of my time - so why cant anybody else do it? 

I use only MirX Grosser Saal


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Dec 27, 2017)

Fastel said:


> Hey @Paul T McGraw
> I spent so many aeons on that - and I allways had a feeling that it is a waste of my time - so why cant anybody else do it?
> 
> I use only MirX Grosser Saal



I have made lots of mockups. Usually not entire pieces, just a minute or two of one of the great compositions. I think doing mockups is a great way to learn how to use our virtual instruments, while also learning about composition and orchestration. You probably absorbed more about composition and orchestration knowledge than you might think. So not a waste of time. And it is fun, at least I think so.

Happy New Year


----------



## Fastel (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes that is right - but whent it comes to the point when you want to make some money with that skills... hmm.

Ok but - my "waste of time" refers to the "reverb learing and trying". I spent hours/days without being satisfied and I never had a result wich convinced an onlien community.
So I spent some of my less money for the "one click solution" and made it all with MirX Grosser Saal. Think it is okay now and works for a classical piece...


----------

